
ES6 modules are dead, long live C preprocessor - tilt
https://rreverser.com/es6-modules-are-dead-long-live-c-preprocessor/
======
thaumasiotes
White-on-light-blue text is not legible. I tried highlighting it, but the
highlight color is an equally illegible white-on-light-pink.

